# venison smokies



## rq13 (Nov 21, 2013)

Just to start off I'm fairly new at smoking so any advice would help. I'm attempting smokies this weekend. My local butcher sold me mix and cure.he told me smoker should b set at 200 and internal temp should finish at 160.he also told me to add 1 qt of water per 10lb of meat.does this sound right and any more pointers would be appreciated.thanks


----------



## bkleinsmid (Nov 21, 2013)

rq13......morning.  Are you going to stuff these in small casings......16 mm to 21 mm? I don't start my smoker that hot. Mine is closer to 130 when it starts and then I bump it up as I go......seldom over 180 * tops.  160* IT is only a smidgen higher than were I pull mine. As for that amount of water, I do add extra water if I'm stuffing in small casing. I have found that I have to mix.....then stuff right away. The meat will get very stiff if you let it set too long after mixing. Hope this helps.....

Brad


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 21, 2013)

I second what brad said, If the smoker is too hot it will render the fat in the sausage. When I make cured sausage, I consider it done when the internal meat temperature is 149-153. Make sure you cool it in an ice bath to set the fat.


----------

